# Hemorrhoidectomy



## aprillerowland (Nov 9, 2016)

My surgeon has a Exam under Anesthesia(45990) and Internal/External Hemorrhoidectomy(46260) listed on the op report.  My question is, wouldn't the EUA be part of the procedure and not billable as separate?
Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## danskangel313 (Nov 9, 2016)

aprillerowland said:


> My surgeon has a Exam under Anesthesia(45990) and Internal/External Hemorrhoidectomy(46260) listed on the op report.  My question is, wouldn't the EUA be part of the procedure and not billable as separate?
> Any input would be appreciated.



It depends. If, during a diagnostic anorectal exam, the provider finds hemorrhoids and then subsequently performs a hemorrhoidectomy, you could bill for both with a mod on 45990. (As long as the documentation supports it)


----------

